# Cobe Finally!!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Got some eye witness reports today there WAS A COBE CAUGHT ON THE POINT!!! Was said,the fish was over 50#.. I "Tubed" passed the point today in the fog  and saw nothing,water temps were 65...


----------



## mr Ling (Jun 3, 2005)

that is a verry good news.
thanks


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

36# in the photo on Arrdeetee...


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

heard of a couple 'snagged ' on _glass minnows _ 
this morning .......
gonna hafta get a bunch of us bait slingers on the south side & show them boys what to do to get 1 in  
derf


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm hoping the Dawg was in on it.Let us know DD........the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Not yet,"R",but you know Dawg..*

He's puttin in the time,hopefully it pays off.. 

Talked to "Ole Guy" yesterday at Frisco.. Said he was fishing the pier Wed last week,saw three cobes,one sucked down the bluefish he was pullin in,but the rascal pulled off...   

Hopefully some of that "heard" I keep hearin of down south will mosey on up our way..


----------



## TiCAToSS (Mar 21, 2005)

There was also a 99lber cought way south, I believe about an hour and a half away from the point, saw the picture at TW's in KDH


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

TiCAToSS said:


> There was also a 99lber cought way south, I believe about an hour and a half away from the point, saw the picture at TW's in KDH


 I've heard of at least two in the ninety's from down that way.. BUT,only way you'll make it as far down as they were in an hr and a half,would be by plane....


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

2 hawg cobia from the point yesterday ....
real slow connection so i can'y post pics  
sharks , blues & scattered spanish ...........
derf


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Hey Derf- what's the magic bullet? Chunks or live ones?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The cobie I saw landed Tuesday morning on the Point was 76 pounds. A beautiful fish. The guy who caught him was parked only two trucks south of me.  
I heard there was a 36lbser caught, too, but I didn't see it.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

*chunks !!!!*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Working*

I know I have to do this for a livin..  *BUT* it's tough when you're hearing new reports of multiple fish.. Numbers like 12,15,25! Sizes like 3 fish over ninety,several in the eightys,almost seems fifty is a "pup" nowadays!  Can't wait till Sat to get in on some a this... 

BTW,talked to the Dawg yesterday,he said he thinks he's got the spot to catchem one "dialed in".. Stay tune,will keep ya posted...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hrmph!!....sounds like the Dogs dial tone is ringin' busy  ...........(but I hope not  )....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Here's ta hopin the Dawg getz n em.....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea I guess I am gonna have to head down there and show the Dawg how its done  just hold out hope for the both of us but known my luck when I get there he will have caught the last one and poof they will have turned off  but the good news is I am going feehsen


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

da 'dawg' ain't got 1 yet ......  
but he did gaff the 1 mrs derf hooked this am 
48 1/2" x 49 lbs .....
thanks clay ......

derf


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DERFM said:


> da 'dawg' ain't got 1 yet ......
> but he did gaff the 1 mrs derf hooked this am
> 48 1/2" x 49 lbs .....
> thanks clay ......
> ...


Was my pleasure Fred, Ifn I couldn't catch one I could at least take out my frustration by sticking one!   

Gave it till 2 today but my # didn't come up this time. Yesterday was the best chance as cobes were caught to the left,right and right in front of me. Oh well maybe next yr(or next weekend  )


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Cdog looks like you picked a good week, maybe Jody sucked the mojo out of your room with them all them air filters.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> maybe Jody sucked the mojo out of your room with them all them air filters


She sure did need them.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

well ya can't say that ya didn't try ......
it's next year for me ...  
if i was closer i'd might be able to be convinced to give it a try next weekend  
great fishin' with ya ....
derf


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OBX Rookie said:


> Cdog looks like you picked a good week, maybe Jody sucked the mojo out of your room with them all them air filters.


I think it was th AC's fault. I fished with both Neil and Teo this week. And I hear the bite shut off up north when Al went there.....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dawg wasn't the only one with dat Fish Skunk ridden his back this weekend  like he said Cobes caught to the right cobes caught to the left but seems none in front of me either. I might not be no cobe master but I still say that one da feller caught on Saturday sure looked bigger than 89 lbs. When ya looked dat feesh nose to nose and his head was da size of a 5 gal bucket and about dat size 3/4 of da way down and da lenght of a full sized pickum truck tail gate he was GROWED.
Was good to meet ya Derf and Mrs Derf and hope to do some feeshn and catchen with yall soon.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

clay wil be down there from wed-sun next week... lemme know whats up...

mrs. derf good deal on the brown thing. it was a pleasure meeting both of you


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> I think it was th AC's fault. I fished with both Neil and Teo this week. And I hear the bite shut off up north when Al went there.....


Well, just got back.. and our whole group only has cownose to show today after you left. And one more thing, there was one caught about 30 mins after you left by the gentleman about near the little point to the right of you today. I don't know whose fault, I just blame myself for taking my lady fishing.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

*Opps*

Opps I knew I was gonna ferget half a dozen folks or more, Teo sorry bud. It was good seen ya again this weekend and dont let dawg blame ya for nutten, dat dern Skunk was rubben on a lot of folks this weekend. :--|


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Shooter. 

I noticed lots of sad faces driving north of HW-12 and I'm one of them.  Oh well, next time, or the time after that.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Opps I knew I was gonna ferget half a dozen folks or more, Teo sorry bud. It was good seen ya again this weekend and dont let dawg blame ya for nutten, dat dern Skunk was rubben on a lot of folks this weekend. :--|


Thanks digger. I was good seen ya again too. Sorry to hear your equipment failures....



Shooter said:


> When ya looked dat feesh nose to nose and his head was da size of a 5 gal bucket


Hey Al, that'd be one heck of a fishhead soup.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Hey Al, that'd be one heck of a fishhead soup.



FH soup that'll last a year


----------

